# Snails!!!! Good or bad...pic inside!



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

There are a few of these on the plants I got from a LFS.

Are they good or bad? Clear looking shell....sorry bad pic


----------



## turner2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey,

Some people like snails but personally I hate them. They breed like crazy and can turn the water quality really bad. You should always wash any live plants that you buy before putting them into the tank. Once in the tank they are often impossible to entirely remove as they lay eggs in the gravel. 

Hope this helps


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like a pond snail, but a little hard to tell from the pic. 

If keep under control snails can be a great asset to an planted tank. They help by eating algae and left over foods.


----------



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

I will keep an eye on them....sorry I had posted in the wrong area...
I am still new.


----------

